# co2 diffuser problem



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have bought a few diffusers, the ones that are glass and ceramic and a lot of them don't really work. I have even tried testing them by blowing into the airline tubing to try to get air out of them and even the pressure I can manage isn't enough. One or two do work but the rest I have don't work or barely work even with my best pressure.

Do I have to use my air compressor to get them started or something or do I just have bad luck with a lot of duds? They just won't work with DIY c02 as they are and I'm not even sure they would work well with compressed co2


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

these are meant for pressurized setup not DIY CO2. DIY just does not provide enough pressure.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

How do you mix DIY CO2 with water then? How can i make mist with CO2?

As of now, I put the airline tube underneath my filter intake and force the CO2 bubbles to go through the filter to "mix" with water.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Youd need to use a inline diffuser if youd want to mist with diy co2, or purchase a more porous diffuser.. had a few myself.. breaks easily though and usually sucks. AI sells them for like $6
If you connect a air pump to it, you stress your pump.
And lol of course you wontget results by blowing through it yourself. You just cant, reason why even with pressurized systems, it takes time for it to starting bubbling- you need 30+ psi for most diffusers.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got two words for you: disposable chopstick.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The way I have diffused co2 so far has been with circulation pumps, I have the bubbles hit the pump intakes and they do the work. I was hoping to use these glass diffusers instead.

The very first one I used was for my 5.5 gallon betta tank and it worked fine at first.

guess I need to stay with the circulation pumps until I can get pressurized co2


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*My 2 cents*

Search on youtube for "diy CO2 diffuser" or "diy CO2 reactor".

you will get thousand of ideals, pictures, and videos of how to make one yourself cheap and easy.

I say again, cheap and easy.

I've never used airstone, or the "mist" diffuser as they appears to be <100% efficient.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Honestly, the best diffuser I found (DIY style) was the chopstick. I just broke off a piece, warmed up the end of the airline tube and shoved that sucker in hahaha. Within an hour or so, you should she the smallest of bubbles just rise up from it. also how deep your diffuser is can effect it as well. I chose to put mine about half way up in my 10 gallon. the deeper it is, the more pressure is needed

Cheers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the best way for me is to use pumps to disperse it. my main tank has a maxi jet and I have the air line just touching it and the impeller grabs bubbles and breaks them up well. On another tank I have a little pump and I have the air line release bubbles just below the intake and it breaks them up.

I can get little pumps for about $5 on ebay. I wanted to use the little glass diffusers because the bubbles won't be pushed all over the tank which I don't like and they don't need to be plugged in saving power. But I guess I'll stick to what works


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I have bought a few diffusers, the ones that are glass and ceramic and a lot of them don't really work. I have even tried testing them by blowing into the airline tubing to try to get air out of them and even the pressure I can manage isn't enough. One or two do work but the rest I have don't work or barely work even with my best pressure.
> 
> Do I have to use my air compressor to get them started or something or do I just have bad luck with a lot of duds? They just won't work with DIY c02 as they are and I'm not even sure they would work well with compressed co2


Moost ceramic diffusers require a minmum working pressure of about 30 PSI from your regulator or they just wont work, hence why they wont work with DIY.
If you have smaller tanks , 40 gallon & less give the Fluval CO 2 diffusers a whirl - they work well & don`t requirea lot of working pressure, also the red sea wooden air stones.
Regards
Not my video


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

will keep an eye out for those, thanks


----------

